# honeycomb grill??????



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

shuold i do it?

Planing to have the plate bar across because i want front plate


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> shuold i do it?
> 
> Planing to have the plate bar across because i want front plate


Do it. When you see it side by side with another A3 it really cleans up the front. It's the first thing other Audi people notice when they see my car. And it looks even better on the S3 bumper than the Sline


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yeap since i have s3 the honey cmb matches up with the fog honeycomb grill nicely.

80 bux from tbomb, but need to mod the frame to fit s3 bumper


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yeap since i have s3 the honey cmb matches up with the fog honeycomb grill nicely.
> 
> 80 bux from tbomb, but need to mod the frame to fit s3 bumper


Sounds like an easier mod than mine was - The UK guys do it a lot to their S3s

UK Thread




























My personal favorite


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

hopefully i will be able to take off the frame on the ebay grill and put my s3 frame on it.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

mount the plate behind the grill? idea?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yeap since i have s3 the honey cmb matches up with the fog honeycomb grill nicely.
> 
> 80 bux from tbomb, but need to mod the frame to fit s3 bumper


I'll offer him $70


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Lose the plate bar and glue in some rare earth magnets into the honeycomb or use zip ties.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Got a source for just the mesh? I've got an Oettinger black grill and would like to get some new mesh....


----------



## DWW (Sep 9, 2011)

How would one go about making such a beautiful grill? This may have been discussed in another thread...but Ive wanted an Oettinger Grill forever, just haven't had the cash to buy one...wouldn't mind making one myself!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

DWW said:


> How would one go about making such a beautiful grill? This may have been discussed in another thread...but Ive wanted an Oettinger Grill forever, just haven't had the cash to buy one...wouldn't mind making one myself!


ceese did it and made a DIY of sorts. Search for it in this forum.


----------



## dreaminga3 (Jan 20, 2009)

DWW said:


> How would one go about making such a beautiful grill? This may have been discussed in another thread...but Ive wanted an Oettinger Grill forever, just haven't had the cash to buy one...wouldn't mind making one myself!


I don't like the Oettinger as much as these because it's inset. I like the mesh to be flush with the surround.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> I'll offer him $70


Wait wait wait. Don't you mean $90? :laugh:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

TBomb said:


> Wait wait wait. Don't you mean $90? :laugh:


$60 now.

Ceese, since you've been doing some research, which mesh grill should I get to fit/marry to my S3 grill? :beer:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> $60 now.
> 
> Ceese, since you've been doing some research, which mesh grill should I get to fit/marry to my S3 grill? :beer:


The brits would probably have a better answer than me since I think they actually found a grill that didn't need cutting for the S3 bumper.

You don't want to use a sheet of mesh because when you bend it it will have the wrong angle and end up looking off. What you want is a cheapo Ebay grill and cut the mesh out since it is already convex to the angles you want. The A6 grill has slightly more curve to it but after I cut the mesh out I'd just stand on for a few seconds every few minutes when I was cutting it down to fit and it ended up have just the right curvature in the end.

This is the grill I used for the mesh - The rings sit on top so if you want to go ringless you can but the angle is slightly off so mine point up slightly. I've been temped to remove my rings and go with an aluminum ring decal on my hood.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SILVER-BLAC...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr










If I were to do it over again. I'd go with this one since the ring mount is integrated into the mesh the angle will be right and it will look more OEM. It's a pretty good copy of an RS6 grill and half the price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/05-10-Audi-...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ceese said:


> If I were to do it over again. I'd go with this one since the ring mount is integrated into the mesh the angle will be right and it will look more OEM. It's a pretty good copy of an RS6 grill and half the price.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/05-10-Audi-...pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr


Thanks. It seems to me like this would probably be the best option as well. I'm just trying to figure out how much I'd want to spend if I went and did this project.


----------



## AbovetheSon (Oct 15, 2010)

Has anyone done this on a non S-line bumper?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

AbovetheSon said:


> Has anyone done this on a non S-line bumper?


It will work. Here's a link to my grill build thread it shoudl answer your questions.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5628568-The-Victims-A6-to-A3-honeycomb-grille


----------



## AbovetheSon (Oct 15, 2010)

ceese said:


> It will work. Here's a link to my grill build thread it shoudl answer your questions.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5628568-The-Victims-A6-to-A3-honeycomb-grille


Yes! I have read your DIY a few times, and it was what had inspired me to honeycomb my A3. Thanks for the heads up and great write up :thumbup:

Another thing, will it work pre-facelift?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

AbovetheSon said:


> Yes! I have read your DIY a few times, and it was what had inspired me to honeycomb my A3. Thanks for the heads up and great write up :thumbup:
> 
> Another thing, will it work pre-facelift?


My grill is prefacelift S-line A3


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Still not sure if I wanna do this... or the full horizontal slats grill - wish I could find a picture of it again 


Kinda like this one, but all black - looked awesome.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

ponto please find that pic.. never seen that


----------



## rodH (Aug 23, 2002)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> shuold i do it?
> 
> Planing to have the plate bar across because i want front plate


Just did the rs3 grill do NOT put the stupid plate bar on there. It totally screws up the front grill. The original designers of these cars didn't have it on there (although they knew it would have to happen). The RS3 is much much much better than the S3 grill, unless you like lots of chrome. To me, performance cars =/= chrome but for some reason audi insists on shoving it down everyone's throat unless you buy an RS.


----------



## clashofhope (Sep 9, 2011)

You should probably check the date before replying lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

yea sold my car long long time ago


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> yea sold my car long long time ago


Lurker, whatcha doing here?


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Went on dinner date with tp. Used my car. Nostalgia. True story.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Did you get happy ending.


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

Rob Cote said:


> Did you get happy ending.


he was too tyred.


----------

